# Check out these paint removal systems



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Thought you guys might want to check these guys out. You know just in case you lowball a bid and you think you can do it all with a hand grinder or 80 grit sand paper

http://www.blastrac.com/en-us/documents/product/Blastrac_Steel_Shot_Blast_English.wmv


----------



## Rustbuster (Mar 25, 2008)

I have had experience with these units and will stay away from using them on any horizontal steel surfaces in the future. The steel abrasive seems to get magnetized and almost impossible to completely clean up prior to coating application. 

I have actually seen the results of some of the jobs in their promotional video...widespread coating failures due to embedded steel abrasives in the coating. Manual abrasive blasting with a conventional nozzle is pretty much a neccesity to prepare areas inaccesable to the blastrac. The ones I have been around require a 440volt power supply to operate...not another good selling point.

My company is currently writing a specification for a repaint project on a vessel similar to those shown in their video. We will be specifying that steel abrasives will NOT be used during surface preparation.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

OUCH! Didn't ever think about the fact that the abrassive could magnetize! YEAH.. not good


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Rustbuster said:


> I have had experience with these units and will stay away from using them on any horizontal steel surfaces in the future. The steel abrasive seems to get magnetized and almost impossible to completely clean up prior to coating application.
> 
> I have actually seen the results of some of the jobs in their promotional video...widespread coating failures due to embedded steel abrasives in the coating. Manual abrasive blasting with a conventional nozzle is pretty much a neccesity to prepare areas inaccesable to the blastrac. The ones I have been around require a 440volt power supply to operate...not another good selling point.
> 
> My company is currently writing a specification for a repaint project on a vessel similar to those shown in their video. We will be specifying that steel abrasives will NOT be used during surface preparation.


So what what would be used?


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

I would think anything non ferrous.

Thanks Rust:thumbsup: Never would have thought about that.


----------

